

Oral History of Bjarne Stroustrup (PDF Transcript) - mm_mm
http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/access/text/2015/03/102740024-05-01-acc.pdf

======
mm_mm
Interesting quote: _If anything I was more convinced that I didn’t want to
teach. I saw it as a trap for bright kids. Also, I had developed the idea that
there’s something fundamentally wrong if the teacher’s previous job is
student. It’s incestuous. There has to be some real world in there somewhere
and often there isn’t for teachers and professors. That weakens what is being
taught and it weakens the credibility of the teacher so the effectiveness of
transmission of information to students is also worse._

